# برنامج SketchUp Pro 7 للرسم الهندسي والمعماري من أحدث إصدارات شركة Google



## مهندس السواهيك (14 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله:
أخواني وأخواتي أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب ... جئتُ اليوم ومعي برنامج جديد رائع ومهم في الوقت نفسه برنامج SketchUp Pro 7 للرسم الهندسي والمعماري من أحدث إصدارات شركة Google وهذه صور الدعاية لهذا البرنامج:












والآن لتحميل البرنامج عليك أن تزور الموقع الذي يتيح لك تحميل البرنامج 
V
V
V
V




​


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (14 ديسمبر 2008)

مجدداً أعود إليكم ... بمقاطع فديو على موقع اليوتيوب تخص البرنامج حيث نتعرف على هذا البرنامج وكذلك تصف طريقة عمله وقد أخترتُ لكم هذه المجموعة ولاحقاً سوف أقوم بنقل الجميع.
للمشاهدة أضغطوا على الروابط أدناه: 
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17​


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (14 ديسمبر 2008)

لمن يرغب في تحميل مقاطع الفديو وخزنها في جهاز الحاسوب لديه ... 
فسوف أشرح لكم الطريقة التي سوف تستطيعون من خلالها تحميل وخزن الروابط في حواسبيكم ... دون الرجوع كل مرة لروابط الموقع للمشاهدة.

الخطوة الأولى: يجب أن يكون عندك برنامج التحميل Internet Download Manager 5.14
وإذا لم يوجد لديك فبإمكانك تحميله من هنا فقط أضغط هنا للتحميل

الخطوة الثانية: قوموا بالضغط على الرابط الموجود في الرد أعلاه الذي تريدون مشاهدته سوف تنتقل الى الموقع الذي فيه مقطع الفديو سوف تظهر لك في الزاوية اليمنى أو اليسرى صورة مثلث أخضر وبجانبها كلمة تحميل هذا الفديو قم بالضغط عليها .
كما في الصورة أدناه:







الخطوة الثالثة: بعد الضغط عليها سوف تظهر لك نافذة تطلب منك قبول التحميل ومكان خزن الفديو.






أنتهى ... 

أتمنى لكم التوفيق في التحميل ووقتاً ممتع ومفيد مع البرنامج ....

تحيات أخوكم المهندس أبومعاذ مهندس السواهيك


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (15 ديسمبر 2008)

وينكم يا جماعة حتى الآن 26 عضو يدخل على الموضوع .... ولا أحد يفكر يكرمنا بدعاء ... ما عهدناكم إلاّ أهل كرم وجود ...
والمشرفين والمراقبين لي عليهم عتاب أريد زيادة في التقييم وقوة التقييم ... حافز لكل جديد


----------



## Abo Fares (15 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم.. مشاركة مميزة تستحق التقييم 

بالنسبة للتحميل من يوتيوب، يمكن ذلك بسهولة بواسطة موقع من عدة مواقع يغنينا عن تنصيب أي برنامج وسيط.. 
أحد هذه المواقع المساعدة هو موقع: www.keepvid.com ، حيث نقوم بنسخ رابط الملف من صفحة يوتيوب، ومن ثم نسخه في المكان المخصص له في الموقع المذكور، ومن ثم تحميل مقطع الفيديو 

مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (15 ديسمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم.. مشاركة مميزة تستحق التقييم
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيراً أخونا ومشرفنا الرائع ابوالحلول .... شهادة افتخر بها :14:.... و11نقطة تقيم زيادة اشكركم عليها فأنتم أهل الكرم والجود.
أمّا بالنسبة للمواقع التي ذكرتها جربت ولم تنجح عندي ... وهذا البرنامج بنسخته الأخيرة شيء رائع في التحميل
أرجو من بقية الأعضاء التفاعل مع الموضوع .... وأرجو عدم الاكتفاء بالمرور دون الرد:3:

تحياتي وشكراً


----------



## Abo Fares (15 ديسمبر 2008)

أهلاً أخي الكريم.. 

طريقة التحميل جيدة جداً وفعالة من خلال الموقع السابق ذكره.. وهي كما في الخطوات التالية:






































مع تحيـــــــــاتي..


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (16 ديسمبر 2008)

ستاذي أبوالحلول .... شكراً جزيلاً على الاهتمام والشرح المفصل الرائع .... قمتُ بالعمل على طريقتك وتمت بنجاح 
تحياتي لك أخونا العزيز


----------



## حسام محمد نجم (17 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
شكرا جزيلا علي الاصدار الجديد و جاري تحميلة حاليا و لكن لي سؤال :هل هي نسخة تجريبية ام لهاcrack File ؟
و هل يسري عليها ال V-ray للنسخة 6 ام لا ؟

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (17 ديسمبر 2008)

حسام محمد نجم قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
> شكرا جزيلا علي الاصدار الجديد و جاري تحميلة حاليا و لكن لي سؤال :هل هي نسخة تجريبية ام لهاcrack File ؟
> و هل يسري عليها ال V-ray للنسخة 6 ام لا ؟
> 
> جزاك الله كل الخير


أخونا العزيز حسام .... النسخة هذه تجريبية Beta .... وسوف أحاول إيجاد الكراك بإذن الله ... حرصاً على خدمتكم
تحياتي


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (2 فبراير 2009)

الاخ حسام محمد نجم ... أنا آسف جداً لم أجد لها كراك لأنها نسخة تجريبية


----------



## حسام محمد نجم (2 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير علي اهتمامك


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (2 فبراير 2009)

أنا بالخدمة اخي العزيز حسام ... ولا شكر على واجب


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (25 يناير 2010)

شكرا مهندس عليوة عالرد


----------



## ديار26 (25 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعآ
الموضوع مهم والتجاوب من الاعضاء زاد الموضوع اهمية
مشكورين


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخ ديار على المرور الطيب


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (17 فبراير 2010)

الموضوع نريد نعيد تفعيله على الصفحة الاولى .... لذلك وضعنا له رد


----------



## rofidaa (23 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لمجهودكم الرائع


----------



## luaeamen (18 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (18 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اخى الفاضل شكرا لك وهذا رابط لبرنامج اسكتش اب نسخة 8 برو ومعاها نسخ اخرى كل ماعليك اللا الضغط على download 

Trimble SketchUp


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (18 يناير 2013)

الاخوه الافاضل الاعزاء 

وهذه سريالات التفعيل للبرنامج عن تجربه لانى لسه مفعله من تقريبا ساعتين عن طريق اول سريال 

GOOGLE SKETCHUP PRO 8


lolicon 
MC-048-57854311-MSM 
84a0d7154bb869e80fa6bf02ffeb041b


flyffy 
MG-716-16796716-MSM 
13af941245f0091868e269f6daae5299


mugg 
ME-116-29288766-MSM 
688178165fd75ac9dada5b905de4cc6d


glas 
MH-188-12132942-MSM 
e6133ec107b8a4a15ea41b0cdd5abb4e


bagge 
ME-654-62771874-MSM 
77bd48a65db31f843628b5ee145817e9


lchf 
MB-416-69281589-MSM 
330344b0f6a702c94a383df6c7410ee8


killer 
MC-383-58878615-MSM 
28f265df1c6cec1e5be4311e5ebba8a4


sprit 
MF-030-73908050-MSM 
f354fed7a915fa70da263269c4f036cd


volvo 
MF-187-85366279-MSM 
8fd934545f6934cb8c8615c4a08f8b73


saab 
MA-466-56286871-MSM 
77a8b8f6f6d7b919a7d847c9254c149f 

ارجو التوفيق وانى اكون افدتكم


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (18 يناير 2013)

وهذا الرندر الخاص بالنسخة 8 البرو على المحبوب ميديا فاير اخر اصدار 

V-ray-1.49.00_for_Google_SketchUp_8_pro.rar


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (18 يناير 2013)

واخير هذه مجموعه من الدروس لتصميم فيللا كامله عن طريق البرنامج وهى دوره رائعه جدا ومميزه جدا ارجو ان تستفيدو منها وهى على قناه على اليوتيوب 

‫شرح برنامج SketchUp الدرس الاول 1-5‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (18 يناير 2013)

وده فيديو لطريقة تسطيب ال vray للبرنامج السكتش اب اصدار 8 

how to install vray for sketchup pro 8 - YouTube

اتمنى انى اكون افدتكم


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (5 فبراير 2013)

الان المتوفر النسخة الثامنة برو و شكرا للمهندسين مهنس السواهيك و ابو فراس على الشرح و التوضيح و يعد هذا البرنامج من البرامج الصاعدة الان و ينافس اقوى البرامج مثل ثري دي ماكس و غيرها كونه سهل الاستخدام


----------



## taiscer (5 فبراير 2013)

​جزاك الله خيراً


----------

